# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Полеты Ка-52

## Hokum

Не нашел подходящую тему. Перенесите куда надо, если что.

Кубинка, 3 мая 2014, 41 белый

----------


## An-Z

Продолжу...

те же, там же..

----------


## Avia M

Не шедевр. Для истории. Кубинка апрель 2010.

----------


## Антон Цюпка

Дракино, 2012 г.

----------


## Евгений

http://planesphotos.net/data/media/9/img_6532.jpg Кубинка 07.05.2014

----------


## aviator

Поддержу

----------


## aviator

Давно я носил идею такого кадра ))) Хорошо,что камуфлированного не было (а хотели)

----------


## SergeyL



----------


## -=AMA=-

*Ка-52 (RF-91339) ВВС*

----------


## AC

> *Ка-52 (RF-91339) ВВС*


№49 белый это...

----------


## Антоха

> №49 белый это...


проход над зрителями на полигоне

----------


## An-Z

Над фотографами на аэродроме

----------


## -=AMA=-

> №49 белый это...


Это вопрос или утверждение ? Если вопрос, то да, это Ка-52 (RF-91339) (49 белый) ВВС
Если утверждение, то почему 49 белый не может иметь регистрацию RF ? Она у него есть.

----------


## Djoker

Экипажи вертолетов Ка-52 и Ми-8 учились наносить ракетный удар по силам «противника» в Черниговке — Новости Владивостока на VL.ru

----------


## Djoker

АПУ под "Вихри" - УПП-800, как я понимаю. 
А под "Атаки"?


День Авиации и ВВС 2015 на 575 авиабазе с.Черниговка Приморского края: kalabinsergey

----------


## Djoker

Новый вопрос: что это?


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Пушкин, День ВВС





https://vk.com/wall-123538639_45589

----------


## OKA

"Пилотажная группа «Беркуты» прибыла в Геленджик на «Гидроавиасалон-2016»   by kandis · Сентябрь 20, 2016

Сегодня над Геленджикской бухтой, прошли первые тренировки пилотажной группы «Беркуты», которая прибыла из Торжка Тверской области для участия в «Гидроавиасалоне -2016»."



Пилотажная группа 

Гидроавиасалон Геленджик - Страница 4

----------


## OKA

Проскочили кадры (издалека) с Ка-52 на учениях в Индии на 2;19




P.S. Блин, с Индией, канешн))

----------


## Fencer

Снято 07.10.2016 года.

----------


## KURYER

Очередной Катран:

----------


## KURYER

Добавлю ещё Ка-52К:

----------


## Djoker

Кореновск, 27 января









Ещё фото:
Летчики ЮВО осваивают недавно поступившие Ка-52 - kuban_spotting

----------


## Djoker

Кореновск, 26-27 января









Ещё фото:
https://www.yuga.ru/articles/society/7838.html

----------


## KURYER

17 февраля 2017. Ка-52К в аэропорту Талаги:

 




ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> 17 февраля 2017. Ка-52К в аэропорту Талаги



kuleshovoleg.

----------


## Djoker

Разработчики впервые показали вертолет Ка-52 для Египта: видео - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## AC

Хабаровские Ка-52 -- 09.03.2017 г.:
В Восточном военном округе экипажи вертолетов Ка-52 выполнили боевые стрельбы на предельно малых высотах : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Борт «77 красный», Сирия.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## 9-13

Репетиция парада ВМФ

----------


## strelec

Ка-52К. Сняты 08.07.2017

----------


## Djoker



----------


## strelec

8 июля 2017 г.Валдай Новгородская обл.

----------


## OKA

Сирия

https://twitter.com/Syr_Mil_Wik/stat...30458736029696

----------


## kabuki

Ка-52К
21.03.2017

----------


## OKA

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5036178

----------


## OKA

https://twitter.com/LuftwaffeAS/stat...76084559159297

Лопастей маловато))

----------


## Fencer

> https://twitter.com/LuftwaffeAS/stat...76084559159297
> 
> Лопастей маловато))


Действительно верхние лопасти соосного винта сняты...

----------


## OKA

" Президент Египта фельдмаршал Абдель Фаттах ас-Сиси при посещении одной из баз ВВС заглянул в кабину одного из недавно приобретенных в России ударных вертолетов Ка-52

via https://twitter.com/mahmouedgamal44/...33952041897984 "

  

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/769305.html

----------


## OKA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3CJOpV4iuY

----------


## Fencer

Вертолет Ка-52 https://vk.com/ka52_hokum

----------


## OKA



----------


## Fencer

Разведывательно-ударный вертолет Ка-52 «Аллигатор» https://fotosn.ru/2021/08/09/%d1%80%...0%ba%d0%b0-52/

----------


## Fencer

Летающие «Аллигаторы» https://fotosn.ru/2019/02/16/%d0%bb%...e%d1%80%d1%8b/

----------


## Fencer

Вроде как "Аллигатор"...

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id307102

----------


## TapAc

МАКС 2021

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id307945

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id307925

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id308066

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id308283

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...n&tkn=7400#lst

----------

